# Wii #1458 - SD Gundam G Generation Wars (Japan)



## Chanser (Aug 2, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2737^^


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, this game doesn't come out for another few days doesn't it? Hopefully its good!


----------



## -K1- (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice! got a new game to keep me busy for a while now


----------



## Ergo (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like the Wii is finally starting to get some big guns, at least as far as the Japanese are concerned, with this following closely behind Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## snesmaster40 (Aug 2, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Wow, this game doesn't come out for another few days doesn't it? Hopefully its good!



Yep it's like only 4/5 more days left till it's released in Japan. I'm guessing that it got an early release in Hong Kong as usual.


----------



## Kold (Aug 2, 2009)

Works perfectly on PAL wii with neogamma!


----------



## Evo87 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got the game on my Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its amazing. I loved every Gundam Generation Game


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 3, 2009)

Kold said:
			
		

> Works perfectly on PAL wii with neogamma!



Playing it so soon..?? from torrent..??


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 3, 2009)

How is it? The only Gundam game I've ever played was Rengou Vs ZAFT for the PSP and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 3, 2009)

How can you guys play these games which only has moonpseak?


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn I wish I had a Wii, I've been waiting for this game for EVER and Wii's got its release while PS2 still has no news.

But I'm willing to wait 3 more days (because Japan will be Aug 6th even though it'll be 5th here).

People said there'll be no difference between the Wii and the PS2 version besides very minor graphic details which I don't mind.



			
				ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> How is it? The only Gundam game I've ever played was Rengou Vs ZAFT for the PSP and I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> Totally different genre. There is SDGG Portable which is pretty fun too. Also there are a couple for the DS but those are crap.
> 
> QUOTE(LagunaCid @ Aug 2 2009, 09:04 PM) How can you guys play these games which only has moonpseak?



The game has moonspeak because some characters are from the Moon! Sorry couldn't resist =P 

I think if the target audience for this game either speak Japanese or are willing to play with language barrier.


----------



## godsakes (Aug 3, 2009)

sigh - i really wanted to get into the PSP version of the previous game - but it seems impossible without knowing japanese, there's so many menus and even you got your head around that you're missing out on the story 

how many years will it take before the hackers release a translated version - are there any in the series which have been hacked and translated? (even if it's only menu)


----------



## squall23 (Aug 3, 2009)

There's honestly hardly any English in this game.  It's all trial and error.  But if you really want to play this series, you should start with the SRW series first.  Those games are more basic in that there are less things you can do like build, buy, combine, etc, but the menus are pretty much the same so that'll help, and the graphics are usually better with more than just Gundams.


----------



## SwitchNOW (Aug 3, 2009)

*[Wii] SD Gundam G Generation Wars [first look]





*


----------



## LufianGuy (Aug 3, 2009)

I extracted it using 7zip (because winrar would ignore it) and this .iso refuses to work in wiiscrubber or WBFS Manager.

File always comes up as corrupt in winrar, its a bad .iso. I'll just wait for the next one.

How did you guys get it to work?


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 4, 2009)

I actually got the .iso and with WiU says it has update NTSC-U 2.2 (wich is kind of impossible) and I was like WHAAAAAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..?? and then I opened up with WiiScruber and I realized the game only has PARTITION-0.......still it is on my HDD and I'm about to test if it works...!!


----------



## godsakes (Aug 4, 2009)

anyone got a basic guide on the menu layout?


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 4, 2009)

It works, but I don't understand a single thing on what do I have to do...!!


----------



## LufianGuy (Aug 4, 2009)

What did u extract the game with, winrar or 7zip?

You loaded it using a USB HDD Loader right?

Maybe I somehow corrupted the files, going to try again.


----------



## SwitchNOW (Aug 4, 2009)

[Wii] SD Gundam G Generation Wars [Opening HD] With Download Song mp3.


----------



## LufianGuy (Aug 4, 2009)

The file is good, I must have corrupted it somehow by accident.

My apologies to the uploaders, good work, thanks everyone!


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 5, 2009)

The PS2 version is also out. The down speed is horrible atm, the two torrents I found have 3 seeds in total and 2000 leechers =P


----------



## Azariel_z (Aug 5, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> The PS2 version is also out. The down speed is horrible atm, the two torrents I found have 3 seeds in total and 2000 leechers =P



Well, youa re lucky at least getting soemthing...found only a torrent,  that drops nothing... :-(


----------



## Zantagor (Aug 6, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> It works, but I don't understand a single thing on what do I have to do...!!




Which loader are you using?   I'm using uLoader, and sometimes the music will stop for like 3 secs before resuming, wondering if it was me or just the game, or the loader


----------



## dafrez (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm trying to load it using neogamma7, also with usb loader GX. When set to ntsc it works, but the screen is black and white (i have a pal wii). When set to force pal, the first loading screen appears (in color), then the screen turns black ad freezes.

What config did you use ? (I have both burnt dvd and hdd iso).
Thanks


----------



## nIxx (Aug 7, 2009)

Forcing to NTSC is the only way to play it


----------



## dafrez (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't there a way to play with colors when forcing ntsc with a pal wii ?

edit : nvm, I just had to change the tv i was playing on, works fine now.
Thanks


----------



## red9 (Aug 8, 2009)

i've tried it with usb loader and usb loader gx, both show the game loading screen for a few seconds and then they just take me back to the wii menu screen. i did use force ntsc so can anyone help me out??


----------



## red9 (Aug 11, 2009)

seriously, no one's had this problem???


----------



## mikoto42 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks nice


----------



## mikoto42 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks nice


----------



## BB88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Can someone post the hash (CRC32, MD5, etc) of the ISO?  Thanks!


----------



## LufianGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't get this to work and I really want to play this game. So hopefully someone out there can tell me how they got it work.

I have tried:
USB-Loader Config 40: Loads to where it says loading at the bottom with 3 gundams in the bottom right, then goes to a black screen and back to the wii menu.
USB-Loader GX: Same

I have tried loading the game forcing NTSC, game default, force japanese to no avail with the same result.


----------



## LufianGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

red9 said:
			
		

> i've tried it with usb loader and usb loader gx, both show the game loading screen for a few seconds and then they just take me back to the wii menu screen. i did use force ntsc so can anyone help me out??



I have the same problem and asking people how they got the game working so I can try to do so also.

I have also described this problem here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=175110

Someone said they fixed the problem by updating their IOS53 (didn't explain how they did it) here:
http://www.wiiso.com/showthread.php?t=52470

Someone said the game was region locked here:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=50967159

Any help would be greatly appreciated because I really want to to play this game, thanks.


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow now it is not working for me neither, I think I got it to work with cIOS_r14, I'll keep testing, cause I'm currently using cIOS_r10, I've tryed now with cIOSes 222/223 and blocking IOS reload but no-go..!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: Yup......only works with cIOS_r14 (for USB Loaders) or from DVD with any cIOS


----------



## LufianGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, I highly appreciate the effort.

Ether just told me via PM:
it will only work if you use cIOS_r14, I have tested cIOS_r10/r9 and cIOSes 222/223 with Block IOS reload and the only one that makes this game to work is cIOS38_r14 for the USB loader that is, the disc should work with any cIOS...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try this out asap!!


----------



## LufianGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

Great, just did a wad installation of cIOS Rev14 with IOS38-64-v3610.wad (1.84mb) and forgot to unplug my external.

Now both USB Loaders don't see my external HD, WBFS Manager on my computer reads it fine.

I unplugged the HD from the wii and went to install cIOS Rev14 again and I got a DSI error when I hit A to use IOS249.

What can I do to fix this?

Are we supposed to update cIOS in number order?

*EDIT*
Installed cIOS Rev 14 again and everything is good now (just gotta find why my game covers aren't there anymore). THE GAME WORKS, ether2802 YOU ARE MY HERO!!!


----------



## godsakes (Aug 21, 2009)

LufianGuy said:
			
		

> I extracted it using 7zip (because winrar would ignore it) and this .iso refuses to work in wiiscrubber or WBFS Manager.
> 
> File always comes up as corrupt in winrar, its a bad .iso. I'll just wait for the next one.
> 
> How did you guys get it to work?



i didn't do anything special to get mine to work (unlike say wii sports resort) - i suspect you've just got a bad download, assuming you've downloaded it in parts try to work out which file(s) is corrupted (or missing) and redownload those specific parts


----------

